# Glazed Pearl Onions



## Linda0818 (Jan 26, 2019)

Must. Make. These!

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/11/glazed-pearl-onions.html


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks good..I love onions of all shapes and sizes..raw, cooked, pickled, caramelized..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> Looks good..I love onions of all shapes and sizes..raw, cooked, pickled, caramelized..



+1 ^^^


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 28, 2019)

I haven't made those since way back, when  I would make Julia Child recipes for somebody I knew (of course, I probably ate most of them!).  The ones in their photo don't look as caramelized as I remember.   A favorite of my friend, I'd make her peel the onions, while I did the rest!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 28, 2019)

Umm, can you say Cipollini?


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2019)

I hope that post is legal. I had another one removed because it violated TOS, so I think I'll just back off of the recipe posts unless it's my own.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I hope that post is legal. I had another one removed because it violated TOS, so I think I'll just back off of the recipe posts unless it's my own.


 You aren't allowed to copy and paste someone else's recipe. People link to recipes all the time.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 28, 2019)

Are pearl onions a specific variety of onion, or does it just refer to any onion of a specific size ?

Just curious


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_onion


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> You aren't allowed to copy and paste someone else's recipe. People link to recipes all the time.




Just to expand on what Taxi said, yes links are allowed. Recipe ingredients/amounts can be posted from someone else's recipe, but the instructions must be in your own words, not theirs.  Hope this helps Linda.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Kay, that's the way I remembered it, but I was suddenly unsure and not energetic enough to check.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2019)

Okay, got it. Thanks everyone


----------



## Addie (Jan 28, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_onion



I love Pearl Onions.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2019)

Same here. For Sunday dinner last night I made baked boneless/skinless chicken thighs in a chicken gravy and dumped in about half a bag of pearl onions. I ate the whole lot of them


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for the link, Linda.  And pearl onions with chicken in gravy sounds delicious.  

I should buy them more. The only time I have them is steamed, seasoned, and added to fresh green beans for a Christmas or Thanksgiving side dish. 

The lovely pearl onion deserves more than a once a year side dish.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the link, Linda.  And pearl onions with chicken in gravy sounds delicious.
> 
> I should buy them more. The only time I have them is steamed, seasoned, and added to fresh green beans for a Christmas or Thanksgiving side dish.
> 
> The lovely pearl onion deserves more than a once a year side dish.



I agree! I used to buy the Green Giant (I think that was the brand) creamed pearl onions, but I can't find them anymore. I can make my own, though. I might do that with the rest of the bag.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 28, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the link, Linda.  And pearl onions with chicken in gravy sounds delicious.
> 
> I should buy them more. The only time I have them is steamed, seasoned, and added to fresh green beans for a Christmas or Thanksgiving side dish.
> 
> The lovely pearl onion deserves more than a once a year side dish.



Same here!

We had them only for special holidays because only my mother, father, and I liked them. 

My sisters, brother, and other relatives despise them.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2019)

When they delivered my lunch today it was Chicken Pot Pie with veggies. I picked out all the pieces of chicken and ate all the pearl onions that were mixed in with the carrots and peas. Heaven! 

I see a dish of sautéed in olive oil French cut green beans and pearl onions with garlic in the near future.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 29, 2019)

Addie said:


> When they delivered my lunch today it was Chicken Pot Pie with veggies. I picked out all the pieces of chicken and ate all the pearl onions that were mixed in with the carrots and peas. Heaven!
> 
> I see a dish of sautéed in olive oil French cut green beans and pearl onions with garlic in the near future.



Wait... you picked out the chicken from a chicken pot pie?

The beans and pearl onions, yum.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> ...Recipe ingredients/amounts can be posted from someone else's recipe, but the instructions must be in your own words, not theirs...


In other words, verbatim is verboten.  [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> In other words, verbatim is verboten.  [emoji38]


Groan


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Wait... you picked out the chicken from a chicken pot pie?
> 
> The beans and pearl onions, yum.



White chicken, white turkey, any white bird meat. I don't like it. But the dog gobbled it right up. Didn't go to waste.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 30, 2019)

Addie said:


> White chicken, white turkey, any white bird meat. I don't like it. But the dog gobbled it right up. Didn't go to waste.



Well that's a good thing 

I love any kind of poultry. Chicken being my favorite. I'm a dark meat gal, though. I'll eat chicken breast and turkey breast, etc, but I prefer the dark stuff.


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Well that's a good thing
> 
> I love any kind of poultry. Chicken being my favorite. I'm a dark meat gal, though. I'll eat chicken breast and turkey breast, etc, but I prefer the dark stuff.



I only buy the legs and thighs of the bird. Pirate love the breast. If he is lucky and I am in a good mood, I will pick up a couple of chicken breast for him. What he does with them is his choice. We eat separate meals on the night he cooks his chicken breasts.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 30, 2019)

Addie said:


> I only buy the legs and thighs of the bird. Pirate love the breast. *If he is lucky and I am in a good mood, I will pick up a couple of chicken breast for him*. What he does with them is his choice. We eat separate meals on the night he cooks his chicken breasts.





This is the same thing I went through with Matthew (my SO, rest his soul). I wanted legs and thighs and he would only eat the breast meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 30, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> This is the same thing I went through with Matthew (my SO, rest his soul). I wanted legs and thighs and he would only eat the breast meat.



Aside from my SO I know no one who prefers dark meat poultry. One daughter even refuses to try duck because, "It's all dark meat."


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm another dark meat guy; unless I'm slicing things for Chinese or other stir-fries, I prefer thighs, and I like the fact that boneless, skinless thighs are now as available as boneless, skinless breasts.  I use them in recipes calling for diced chicken, though the thighs are a little irregular.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 30, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Aside from my SO I know no one who prefers dark meat poultry. One daughter even refuses to try duck because, "It's all dark meat."



Well here's the thing... I like dark meat when it comes to chicken and turkey, but I don't like duck. It's just bitter and greasy to me. The only time I'll eat duck is if my cousin and I go to a local Chinese place for lunch. We'll often order the Pineapple Duck and split it. But I think the reason I can eat it then is because the flavor of the duck is masked by all the pineapple and the sweet sauce.



pepperhead212 said:


> I'm another dark meat guy; unless I'm slicing things for Chinese or other stir-fries, I prefer thighs, and I like the fact that boneless, skinless thighs are now as available as boneless, skinless breasts.  I use them in recipes calling for diced chicken, though the thighs are a little irregular.



Ditto on all. If I'm doing a stir-fry, I'll use chicken breast. But yes on those boneless/skinless thighs. LOVE them. I also love turkey thighs, roasting them to get the skin nice and crispy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 30, 2019)

As a side note, chicken breast cooked sous vide to a lower temperature is outstanding and will change your opinion about white meat chicken. I'm not saying it'll become your new fave, just that it's so much better than what you're used to.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 30, 2019)

It's not that I won't eat the breast meat, because I do love a thick, juicy baked chicken breast. But you're right, it depends on how it's cooked. And, of course, a nice BBQ breast straight from the grill is delicious. But even better from the grill is a plate full of thighs and legs!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 30, 2019)

There's lots of different views. Depends on the dish.

Tikka Masala isn't the same without white meat.

Halal cart chicken over rice isn't the same without dark meat.

To bring it back home, my wife often laughs when she sees my brick of frozen pearl onions in cream sauce somewhere squirreled away in either the kitchen or garage fridges. 

Pagans, the lot, who disparage pearl onions in cream sauce on a Holy Day.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 31, 2019)

I used to be a "white meat only" eater. Now we mostly cook chicken thighs.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 31, 2019)

buckytom said:


> There's lots of different views. Depends on the dish.
> 
> Tikka Masala isn't the same without white meat.
> 
> ...



Protect those onions 

Pearl onions in cream sauce is like heaven on a plate to me.


----------

